# Chat im Livecamcenter



## Anonymous (29 März 2005)

Einem Besucher des Livecamchats ist nach einigen Besuchen im Chat Euro 2/min gesagt worden, dass man sich ihn in verliebt hätte.
Die Anbieterin im Chat verwies darauf, dass sie tagsüber bei einem Rechsanwalt in Dortmund arbeitet. (mein Bekannter ist Jurist!!!! - sehen Sie da einen Zusammenhang?) und es mache ihr nichts aus 900 km zu fahren. Gekommen ist sie zu den geplanten Treffen nie...
Autopanne, Scharlach, PC-Absturz, Grippe mit 16-stündigem Schlaf (in der Zwischenzeit sollte das Teffen stattfinden), Großmutter liegt auf Intensiv.
Bevor das Treffen stattfindet kommt ein Mail oder es kommt kein Mail - erst 2 Tage später wird er gefragt : hast du meine Mails nicht bekommen.
Manchmal stürzt der PC ab. oder die Maus ist kaputt, dann schreibt sie auf einen Zettel und hält ihn in die Kamera.....

Mein Bekannter ist behbehindert - auch das macht ihr nichts aus...
sie will ihn kennenlernen .... wenn er verweist auf die Treffen die nicht zustandegekommen sind, dann wird sie bitterböse und weist daraufhin dass sie keine billige Nummer ist....

sie könne sich vorstellen, dass sie ihm ihre Telefonnummer gibt wenn sie ihn gesehen hat und dann entscheidet sie ob eine Dauerbeziehung wird - (sie hat festgestellt, dass er noch Kinder möchte) ... und daraufhin hat sie sie ihm versprochen - er hat bis jetzt keine - leider........

sie könne sich auch vorstellen seine kranke Mutter zu pflegen.....

und und und...

Bitte haben Sie Ähnliche Abläufe schon gehört wenn ja, bitte ich Sie ganz höflichst mir dieses mitzuteilen.
Danke
a.M.Auer


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2005)

Das klingt ganz hart nach "an der langen Leine halten um an die Kohle zu kommen, wenn er weiterhin via Chat plaudert"


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2005)

Es gab schon öfters Presseberichte über solche Praktiken. Vielleicht lassen die sich über Google finden.


----------



## Reducal (29 März 2005)

amauer schrieb:
			
		

> a.M.Auer



Eigentlich ist es nur noch traurig, wie mit unbedarften Nutzern gängiger  Technologien umgegangen wird - womöglich bringt dem Besucher des Livecamchats ja das hier sein Lächeln zurück: Karl Auer.
Die Masche ist altbekannt. Da sitzt (aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach) ein bezahltes Weibchen (auf Wunsch auch ein Männlein) und hält den Besucher mit viel Überredungskunst und netten Reizen an der kostenpflichtigen Strippe. Doch die eigentliche Einwahl hat er selbst gemacht ......


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab schon öfters Presseberichte über solche Praktiken. Vielleicht lassen die sich über Google finden.




Danke - werde es versuchen -
mit Pressebericht über Chatppraktiken


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> amauer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier ist A... M.... Auer _[Name editiert - Dino]_ sehr geehrter Herr Karl Auer!

Ich bin zufällig ins Zimmer gekommen als diese bewußte Frau (Kristin25) am Video zu sehen war - ich dachte nur, weil Sie schrieben es ist ein Mann - an den Reaktionen sah man aber, dass diese Frau schon reagierte auf das gerade gemailte meines Verwandten.....

_Auch oder vielleicht gerade wenn es wahrscheinlich Dein wirklicher Name ist.... hier bitte nicht! Dino/Mod_


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2005)

Die "Herren" waren wohl eher für die entweder weiblichen Besucher oder auch non Hetero User gemeint gewesen  8)


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2005)

Es gibt besonders viele Beispiele aus dem SMS-Singlebörsen-Bereich, nachzulesen bsp. hier:
w*w.singleboersen-vergleich.de/tipps/agbs_lesen_ist_wichtig.htm



> Einige Singlebörsen verdienen ihr Geld damit, dass sich die Mitglieder nur über teure Premium-SMS kennenlernen können. Um den Umsatz kräftig anzukurbeln, wird eine Handvoll Studenten oder Hausfrauen engagiert, die rund um die Uhr von der Zentrale aus unter anderem Namen "normale" Mitglieder angraben.
> Um deswegen nicht rechtlich belangt werden zu können, schreiben diese Abzocker ihr Vorgehen direkt irgendwo ins Kleingedruckte


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2005)

*berichte über chat und folgen*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt besonders viele Beispiele aus dem SMS-Singlebörsen-Bereich, nachzulesen bsp. hier:
> w*w.singleboersen-vergleich.de/tipps/agbs_lesen_ist_wichtig.htm
> 
> 
> ...



ja danke - werde ich gleich nachlesen - es ist ja zum Verrücktwerden- der Betroffene ist so verbohrt - einfach nicht überzeugabar


----------



## News (29 März 2005)

*Re: berichte über chat und folgen*

Vielleicht überzeugt ihn das hier aus dem Stern:


> Wie systematisch die Firmen die Abzocke planen, belegen interne Protokolle, die dem stern vorliegen. Das Unternehmen 2tell erteilt in seinen Schulungsunterlagen seinen Chattern klare Anweisungen: Erfahrungsgemäß seien "alle Kunden scharf auf ein Live-Treffen. Versuch zuerst herauszufinden, woher er kommt. Dann such eine Stadt in der Umgebung (bis max. 100 km, aber so weit weg, dass du nicht plötzlich die In-Disco in Kassel kennen musst). Wenn das nicht klappt, schreibe halt, dass du beruflich viel in seiner Gegend bist, oder oder oder ... Kreativität ist hier gefragt". Hauptsache, der Kunde glaubt weiter an einen persönlichen Kontakt. "Verabrede dich mit ihm irgendwo."





> Die Masche klappt: Diana ("Ich bin Hebamme"), Marion ("Kinderpflegerin") oder Sabine ("Altenpflegerin") halten ihre Flirtpartner wochenlang hin - stets platzen dann die vereinbarten Treffen. Die meisten entschuldigen sich damit, überraschend Dienst schieben zu müssen (interner 2tell-Rat: "Immer schön auf den Scheiß Chef schimpfen."), andere mit angeblicher Krankheit.


http://www.stern.de/wirtschaft/unternehmen/magazin/?id=521045


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2005)

*Re: berichte über chat und folgen*



			
				News schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht überzeugt ihn das hier aus dem Stern:
> 
> 
> > Wie systematisch die Firmen die Abzocke planen, belegen interne Protokolle, die dem stern vorliegen. Das Unternehmen 2tell erteilt in seinen Schulungsunterlagen seinen Chattern klare Anweisungen: Erfahrungsgemäß seien "alle Kunden scharf auf ein Live-Treffen. Versuch zuerst herauszufinden, woher er kommt. Dann such eine Stadt in der Umgebung (bis max. 100 km, aber so weit weg, dass du nicht plötzlich die In-Disco in Kassel kennen musst). Wenn das nicht klappt, schreibe halt, dass du beruflich viel in seiner Gegend bist, oder oder oder ... Kreativität ist hier gefragt". Hauptsache, der Kunde glaubt weiter an einen persönlichen Kontakt. "Verabrede dich mit ihm irgendwo."
> ...



Nachdem er selber Jurist ist, sagt er, man ist solange unschuldig bis die Schuld bewiesen ist - ! Und es sei ein so nettes Mädchen hinter der Kamera - fast unschuldig !!!! (und die Sexseiten auf denen sie zu finden ist wird von einem großen Unternehmen auf verschiedene Links verteilt - sie habe ihm ja mitgeteilt, dass sie viele Schulden abzahlen muss.....

Und die Absagen der Treffen seien immer "logisch"..... 

ich danke sehr für das Vorlegen dieser Beträge!
amauer


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> amauer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er läßt sich nach dem letzten Gespräch nicht beirren - ist fest davon überzeugt, dass diese Frau vom Livecamchat die Wahrheit sagt, dass sie ihn wirklich treffen möchte.  Sie sei aus Schwerte bei Dortmund und als er ihr anhand eines Stadplanes ihre genauere Adresse wissen wollte war sie gar nicht überrascht, dass er sich so mit ihr beschäftigte und da sie erzählte, dass sie viel jogge - war er auch wiederum überzeugt, dass sie die Wahrheit spricht, denn anhand dieses Planes sah man dort das Auengebiet in dem sie joggt.  Er sieht in ihren Aussagen keine Lüge.

Und die Frage warum sie denn nicht auf einen Messenger umsteigen der ja nichts kostet sagt sie sie kennt sich damit nicht aus - und läßt es zu das mein Bekannter den teuren Chat wählt - meine Frage wenn ich jemanden gern habe oder sogar liebe dann lasse ich es nicht zu dass er für mich bezahlt - was denken Sie darüber?


----------



## Reducal (29 März 2005)

... in dem Fall muss Ihr Bekannter da durch. Womöglich gibt es ja doch noch sowas wie Gerechtigkeit und ihm läuft irgendwo die Joggerin übern Weg. Aber wenn er das so will, dann ist es seine freie Entscheidung als (hoffentlich) mündiger Bürger und es sollte nicht Ihre Aufgabe sein, ihn zu bekehren - womöglich wäre das ja sogar falsch!?

Manche Leute brauchen es einfach, dass sie mal richtig auf die Schnauze fallen. Den einhelligen Tenor dieses Threads sollten sie mal ausdrucken und dem Bekannten in ein paar Monaten mal unter die Nase reiben, falls wir Recht hatten mit unseren Vermutungen.


----------



## Dino (29 März 2005)

Langer Rede, kurzer Sinn: Treffen sich zwei Hirnzellen im Kopf eines Mannes. Sagt die eine zur anderen: "Hey, was machst Du denn hier, die anderen sind alle unten..."
Also, was soll's? Es gibt halt Leute, die WOLLEN abgezogen werden und müssen offensichtlich einmal richtig auf die Schnauze fallen, damit sie in die Realität zurückfinden.


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2005)

*chat und Folgen*



			
				Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Langer Rede, kurzer Sinn: Treffen sich zwei Hirnzellen im Kopf eines Mannes. Sagt die eine zur anderen: "Hey, was machst Du denn hier, die anderen sind alle unten..."
> Also, was soll's? Es gibt halt Leute, die WOLLEN abgezogen werden und müssen offensichtlich einmal richtig auf die Schnauze fallen, damit sie in die Realität zurückfinden.


Ich bedanke mich - 
ich weiß es, Sie wissen es - nur er weiß es nicht-
sehe gerade auf dieser betroffenen Seite, dass bereits wieder tüchtig gechattet wird - "online" sind bereits wieder beide Personen.!!
amauer


----------



## BenTigger (29 März 2005)

Vielleicht ist ihm der Kontakt zu der Person ja das Geld wert.
Wenn er es finanziell verkraftet, sei ihm das "Hobby" gegönnt.


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2005)

*livechamchat*



			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ist ihm der Kontakt zu der Person ja das Geld wert.
> Wenn er es finanziell verkraftet, sei ihm das "Hobby" gegönnt.


Ja, ich denke es auch!


----------



## stieglitz (31 März 2005)

Im Forum Online-Kost bin ich zufälligerweise auf diesen Thread gestossen:
http://www.onlinekosten.de/forum/showthread.php?t=55063



> So nun kurz zu mir. Ich bin 20 Jahre, hab braune Haare und braune Augen. Hätte sehr gerne auch ein Foto von mir hier hereingestellt, aber das hat irgendwie nicht geklappt, falsches Format und ich hab nicht so die Ahnung von Computern *gg*. Bei anderen Kontaktseiten hat es bisher immer geklappt. Solltest du doch neugierig sein wie ich aussehe, bei http://wxw.xxxxxxchat.de ist ein Foto mit Profil von mir. Dort findest du mich unter dem Namen Janine.


So werden die Jungs angemacht.


----------



## Dino (31 März 2005)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ist ihm der Kontakt zu der Person ja das Geld wert.
> Wenn er es finanziell verkraftet, sei ihm das "Hobby" gegönnt.



Weißt Du, solange ich das finanziell im Griff habe, wären die Kosten für mich ein nachrangiges Problem. Vielmehr würde es mich wurmen, wenn ich bemerken würde, dass man mich verarscht hat. Und letztlich kommt das doch bei dieser Angelegenheit heraus.
Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass unserem zahlungsfreudigen Freund irgendwann ein Aha-Erlebnis erwartet, das von einer tiefen Enttäuschung begleitet wird, die umso mehr auf die Seele drückt, wenn er sich vergegenwärtigt, dass die Person auf der anderen Seite sich während der Kontakte wahrscheinlich scheckig gelacht hat. Das wird dann richtig wehtun.


----------



## BenTigger (1 April 2005)

Zumindest wird er dann aber wissen, wo seine Freunde sind, die ihn zumindest versuchten vorzuwarnen. Mehr kann man nicht tun.
Aber das tiefe selische Loch hat er sich selbst gebuddelt und wollte nicht, das andere verhindern, das er selbst hineinfällt. Frisch verliebten kann man nicht helfen. Da setzt der Verstand hormonell bedingt aus. Wichtig ist dann eher, das anschliessend der Freund immer noch da ist um ihm zu helfen.

Du wirst dass auch evtl mitbekommen, wenn dein Sohn so weit ist  Da hilft kein reden und zetern, wenn du siehst, das seine Freundin ihn nur ausnutzt 

(Habs grad mit meiner Tochter (17 1/2) durchgemacht  ) Aber sie hat dann später gesagt: "Schei..e der alte hatte schon wieder recht"


----------

